# 2020 f250 7.3 Godzilla with 11ft plow



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

Hey guys

I just got wings on my 9.2 dxt at the end of the season so I have yet to run the plow with them on yet. It's 11ft wide and I'm wondering if the truck will have enough torque to push wet heavy snow when it's 8+ inches. Anyone have any experience with the gas 7.3 or an opinion on this.

I'm guessing a diesel can handle it but the Godzilla has half the torque at 475 and thats at higher rpm's. Let me know your thoughts .


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Shouldn't have any issues as long as you can get the pwr to the ground.
I had a 8.2 DXT with wings on a '97 F-350, 7.5l gasser, 5spd stick, 4:10gears and posi in the back and never lacked pwr.


----------



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

That’s great to know, once again I appreciate your feedback BUFF


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Looks like that cutting edge is missing some bolts... :laughing:


----------



## mnlawns (Sep 19, 2018)

Have a 9’6 western mvp3 with wings on a 2019
F250 6.2l pushes fine


----------



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

mnlawns said:


> Have a 9'6 western mvp3 with wings on a 2019
> F250 6.2l pushes fine


Ok thanks for the feedback, that's the info I was looking for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like that cutting edge is missing some bolts... :laughing:


Thanks @Defcon 5


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

uh


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I will agree with the above. You will have plenty of power. You will need weight to get the power to the ground.


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Looks like that cutting edge is missing some bolts... :laughing:


And the center snow catcher Marks been looking for too...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

He has?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

I have a 9.5 vee with wings on a 2500 gasser


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

m_ice said:


> I have a 9.5 vee with wings on a 2500 gasser


That's nice...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> That's nice...


I know


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Is there room in the spa parking lot for that "monster" plow?


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Is there room in the spa parking lot for that "monster" plow?


Sure


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

m_ice said:


> Sure


You should buy one of those new electric jeeps for those appointments... Then you could put those eyelashes over the headlights...


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You should buy one of those new electric jeeps for those appointments... Then you could put those eyelashes over the headlights...


Lol you got jokes huh...don't quit your day job!


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

m_ice said:


> I have a 9.5 vee with wings on a 2500 gasser


yeah... but that is a GM, that is normal... we are talking about a Ford here... :laugh:

kinda like in skewl when the teacher would grade on a curve... helps the Ford guys out.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

Philbilly2 said:


> I will agree with the above. You will have plenty of power. You will need weight to get the power to the ground.


How much weight you think? I had 600lbs and never had problems. I could easily add more.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr Perfect said:


> How much weight you think? I had 600lbs and never had problems. I could easily add more.


Seems 600# Is the amount needed


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Ajlawn1 said:


> You should buy one of those new electric jeeps for those appointments... Then you could put those eyelashes over the headlights...


Huh? What I miss?!? Sorry, I was


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mr Perfect said:


> How much weight you think? I had 600lbs and never had problems. I could easily add more.


600 lbs seems light to me. My SRW 3500 gas 6.0 never ran out of power pushing a 9.6 MVP3. Truck tares at 11k with the plow attached. Run out of gripshion long before I run out of power... and the 6.0 is pooch.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mr Perfect said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I just got wings on my 9.2 dxt at the end of the season so I have yet to run the plow with them on yet. It's 11ft wide and I'm wondering if the truck will have enough torque to push wet heavy snow when it's 8+ inches. Anyone have any experience with the gas 7.3 or an opinion on this.
> 
> ...


:laugh: You'll be fine...put 1,200-1,500lbs in the back along with good snow tires and it should be unstoppable. If you need help, I'll bring my new electric Jeep with 375hp & 470 ft/lbs torque and my new Platinum Man Card! I may need to buy a plow first though...


----------



## Mr Perfect (Sep 11, 2020)

Philbilly2 said:


> 600 lbs seems light to me. My SRW 3500 gas 6.0 never ran out of power pushing a 9.6 MVP3. Truck tares at 11k with the plow attached. Run out of gripshion long before I run out of power... and the 6.0 is pooch.


Yes the 600lbs was before I put on the wings, so I'm sure doubling the weight will definitely help. I will see how it goes next season. Thanks for the heads up. We usually don't get many storms more than 6", usually 2-3 a year.


----------



## Ol Shayner (Nov 29, 2020)

I run a 6.2l f250 gasser, a 9.5 ft western, and tail gate salter. A fresh skid of salt is 2600 lbs and another 3-400 lbs of ice meter(blue salt),I always plow in one wheel drive, and if I get in small traction is issue I lock rear differential, and if things regress further I still got the front diff. to rely on. As for power I've always been impressed with power of 6.2l and equally impressed with the 6 ped tranny. Ol Shayner


----------

